# The Guild of the Cowry Catchers - illustrated - Free book for your feedback



## ahilton (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi! My name's Abigail (Abbie) Hilton. I've been a podcaster for several years, and I'm now venturing into eBooks. I write fantasy. My 2 series are _The Prophet of Panamindorah_ (young adult) and _The Guild of the Cowry Catchers_ (adult) - both set in the same world. You can find them in the Kindle store.

I'm producing _Cowry Catchers_ as illustrated ebooks, and I'd love to hear your opinions. I've worked hard on the files, and I think they look good in black and white, but if you open them in a color browser (say, they Kindle ap for iPhone, iPad), they look even better. This is a completed, 5 book series. The first 2 are available, and I'm working on the files for the last 3. Here's the description:

The querulous island kingdoms of Wefrivain are united only by religion, a wyvern cult ruled by an eccentric and cruel High Priestess. The Temple is under attack by a gang of pirates, known as the Guild of the Cowry Catchers. They've been preying on Temple treasure ships, and the Temple Police charged with eradicating this menace keep disappearing.

Enter Gerard, a young prince who was exiled from his small island kingdom for marrying the court minstrel. Chosen by the High Priestess as the new Captain of Police, Gerard is smart, honorable, and a little naïve. To break the pirate ring, he must cooperate with a wily, amoral admiral-who has already tried to kill him twice.

As Gerard struggles to protect his talented wife, obey his seductive employer, and forge a complicating friendship with his dangerous coworker, he becomes increasingly aware that the pirates have a legitimate quarrel with the wyverns. Dark mysteries lurk in the Temple dungeons, and solving them will cost Gerard far more than his honor.

This is a dark, nautical fantasy - Narnia-for-adults meets George R. R. Martin. It also includes some gay and bisexual characters. These books aren't about being gay, but if gay characters offend you, you're not my target audience. On the other hand, if you like high-politics/low-magic fantasy with a diverse cast, then I think I've got something you'll enjoy. The pictures are safe for work. This story is for grown-ups, but it isn't erotica.

The illustrated versions are $4.99, and I've got the un-illustrated version of Book 1 listed for $0.99 (or you can get it for free from Smashwords). I will send you the illustrated version of Book 1 for *free* if you tell me what you think. Email me at abigail dot hilton at gmail dot com or PM me, and I'll send you the book. If this post is unchanged, you can assume the offer is still good.

Also, I'd love to hear what you think, in general, of story-book illustrations on the Kindle. I want to hear about illustrated fiction, not graphs/ charts/ pictures in non-fiction. What are common mistakes? Is anyone doing this well? Who?

Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Abbie, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

